# What does white stools mean with new food



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacies as been eating a trial from Blue Buffalo. It's a hydrolized protein. 

She's doing well off it but it's not available to the market yet. The rep contacted me and asked f I would give it a try having two dogs with IBD.
Suki ate it for three days and then I was having to blend it up in order for her to eat it, so I put her on Zignature. So far, so good.


Lacie on the other hand loved the Zignature but her poops were turning white.
I understand a Raw diet will do that but the Zignature is not raw.
I would like to reintroduce the Zignature but a bit nervous if white poops mean
a sensitivity.
Her poops went back to normal on the prescription BB. Wth that said, I wake to a minefield of poop every morning. She can't seem to hold it for too long and that's even with me waking up during the middle of the night to let her out.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Too much bone or calcium. It happened to Ray when I was giving him knuckle bones, and it happened to MiMi and Ray with some wholesome cookies. 

I saw a video on FB by Dr. Karen Becker about the reasons for odd poop, but I can't find a way to link it here.She did say white poop was from too much bone or calcium though.

Perhaps, Lacie isn't able to digest the bone meal her food.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Too much bone or calcium. It happened to Ray when I was giving him knuckle bones, and it happened to MiMi and Ray with some wholesome cookies.
> 
> I saw a video on FB by Dr. Karen Becker about the reasons for odd poop, but I can't find a way to link it here.She did say white poop was from too much bone or calcium though.
> 
> Perhaps, Lacie isn't able to digest the bone meal her food.


Sylvia..please bare with me. Am I missing something. Is there bonemeal in this food? I read the same thing you did from Dr. Becker but I thought raw was more of an issue.
Maybe it's the calcium? 

WHAT’S INSIDE
Ocean Whitefish, Fish Broth, Peas, Sunflower Oil, Chickpeas, Flaxseed, Tricalcium Phosphate, Agar-Agar, Calcium Carbonate, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Salt, Choline Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic acid). Click here to explore what’s inside our food.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here you go from Dr. Becker

Assessing Your Dog's Poop for Signs of Health Problem


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Here you go from Dr. Becker
> 
> Assessing Your Dog's Poop for Signs of Health Problem


Thanks Walter. I have that article bookmarked for future reference.
Lacies stools are not that chalky.
You like food...so I'll describe in a way you can visualize. It's more like vanilla and chocolate swirl ice cream :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know for certain. My dogs got white poop from cookies and they were not raw. I don't know if it could be from the calcium carbonate. Calcium carbonate is what Tums are made of, so it may be added for relieving acid indigestion rather than as a source of calcium, since calcium carbonate is not absorbed (by humans, anyway) and a very poor source of calcium.

I did check the dogfood advisor, but they don't list the white fish formula.

My biggest concern in your situation is that Lacie is not absorbing adequate amounts of calcium. The food sounds pretty good, except for the peas.

I cut out the knuckle bones and I don't give them the cookies that made white poop. Other than that I don't know what to say.

Some pet food manufactures will answer your questions by phone or e-mail. Try that.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, and chickpeas. I was feeding Grandma Lucy's with chickpeas and my dogs pooped more than twice the amount, with undigested chunks in it. I switched.

Flax seeds and chickpeas might be too much roughage for a pretty girl with IBD. I'd keep looking for a food she can tolerate better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Oh, and chickpeas. I was feeding Grandma Lucy's with chickpeas and my dogs pooped more than twice the amount, with undigested chunks in it. I switched.
> 
> Flax seeds and chickpeas might be too much roughage for a pretty girl with IBD. I'd keep looking for a food she can tolerate better.


Your absolutely right. I need to find a different food that Lacie can tolerate, not one that making her stools white. I wasn't sure if this is something that happens when changing foods whereas I have never seen this before.
I called Zignature but they were not a lot of help. I also asked how much food I should be feeding Suki, using can and kibble. The woman on the phones told me an amount that would feed a bulldog. She clearly didn't get it.
Thanks again for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Joanne, I didn't know very much about IBD, but have since been reading many articles. Logically, it seemed like a bad idea to feed kibble and a very bad idea to feed high fiber. I didn't realize that doing so was part of conventional treatment until I started reading up on it. 
In my long life, I have seen, and continue to see conventional medicine giving advise that goes against common sense reason.
This article made sense to me.Please give it some consideration. You have quite a challenge, and you are bound to get some busy body (such as myself) making suggestions. Ultimately, YOU will throw out what doesn't make sense to you and find a path that will be best for Lacie and Suki.

https://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/irritable-bowel-disease-in-dogs-its-about-the-diet/


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

just something to also consider is Pancreatic Insufficiency. Pale stools are a symptom. My liver dog had EPI and it came on fast with pale stools that were soft and large volume.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Walter. I have that article bookmarked for future reference.
> Lacies stools are not that chalky.
> You like food...so I'll describe in a way you can visualize. It's more like vanilla and chocolate swirl ice cream :thumbsup:


I didn't see this when I posted about EPI but that is exactly how Ellie's stools looked like. i would definitely look into it. It is easy to manage with digestive enzymes from your vet.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Joanne, I didn't know very much about IBD, but have since been reading many articles. Logically, it seemed like a bad idea to feed kibble and a very bad idea to feed high fiber. I didn't realize that doing so was part of conventional treatment until I started reading up on it.
> In my long life, I have seen, and continue to see conventional medicine giving advise that goes against common sense reason.
> This article made sense to me.Please give it some consideration. You have quite a challenge, and you are bound to get some busy body (such as myself) making suggestions. Ultimately, YOU will throw out what doesn't make sense to you and find a path that will be best for Lacie and Suki.
> 
> https://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/irritable-bowel-disease-in-dogs-its-about-the-diet/


I'm always open for advise and would never think you or anyone else for that matter is a busybody for offering advise.
I am feeding the can food to Suki and kibble as a snack. I asked Zignature because I didn't want to overfeed Suki with the kibble for a snack. In her situation, I need to find a low fat, not too high protein. Carbs on the lower side. She's been great off the Zignature.

It's Lacie who is more complicated. She has all four types of IBD, very uncommon.
The hydrolized is okay. Her body does not detect the protein which is why it works for IBD dogs. 
With that said, it's equivalent to Royal Canin prescription starting with the second ingredient being a filler.
With her mange, I am trying to strengthen and balance her immune system by feeding her with the best food possible along with supplements so the mites go back into a remission state.
The problem with Lacie is that after 6 months, sometimes less, her body starts to reject the food.
I've tried lamb, duck, rabbit, bisson, kangaroo, salmon and the list goes on.
Whitefish would be something new that she's never had.
The best she did was off the HK pollack but that was a bust after 11 months.
Worse case scenario...I can keep her on the hydrolyzed but she will never get rid of the mites with such crap food. I've been there, done that. 

I would like to add that the article said no kibble. My internist and the first internist told me it was easier for her to digest a kibble. Maybe that was prescription that they were referring too.

All I know is that it's a constant struggle finding a food of great quality that Lacie can tolerate longer than 6 months or even for a day.
Please know...that I appreciate any and all advise :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

elly said:


> just something to also consider is Pancreatic Insufficiency. Pale stools are a symptom. My liver dog had EPI and it came on fast with pale stools that were soft and large volume.


Lacie has EPI. She was on prescription a few years ago and now have her on over the counter enzymes, Prozyme. I just got her results back for B-12 and that's low. So now I'm giving both Lacie and Suki weekly injections ~not my favorite thing to do.
The white stools came on when I introduced the Zignature food in which I switched back to the prescription food but would ultimately like to find a better food that she can tolerate other than the blue buffalo. Besides, that was trial I was doing from the company so I'm yet to find a vet that carries it, even if I wanted it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

elly said:


> just something to also consider is Pancreatic Insufficiency. Pale stools are a symptom. My liver dog had EPI and it came on fast with pale stools that were soft and large volume.


This is the first thing that came to my mind, too. 

I haven't had time to go back and read the whole thread yet ... but, just in case you have not made mention of it ... have you given stool samples to the vet?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had 2 IBD dogs that thrive on Royal Canin LF. If I have good results, I stop looking at the ingredients.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> I've had 2 IBD dogs that thrive on Royal Canin LF. If I have good results, I stop looking at the ingredients.


This is true if your dog is thriving off the prescription food. I would have to say that RC helped tremendously with the pancreatitis issues and IBD initially but thriving off the RC...Lacie was not.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne your such a good mommy:wub:


----------



## Dieann63 (May 24, 2016)

I was gonna mention Pancreatic or Liver issues...meaning food is hard on their Pancreas and or Liver. Not sure if dame for dogs but ummmm my Pancreas is sickly from birth and when im having issues poopers are pale

TMI I KNOW!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Consult your vet first to give you the right food for your puppy.


----------

